# Run free Luke



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

RIP my Lucas Poopas... may you find many squirrels to chase and puppies to comfort while you wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.

No more words to express my sorrow at the loss of my heartdog...








I love you Luke!

Luke's Page


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP Luke... may you run free !!! My heart felt sympathy to you & your family Karla.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Aww, you and Luke are in my thoughts and prayers Karla.

Rest in Peace and run free Luke.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

We are so sorry for your loss of Lucas; may he be waiting there with all of ours when our time has come


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

for you. I know how much Luke meant to you. All I can say is he knows how much you loved him and he will be happy and healthy now, while he waits to greet you again some day.
RIP LUKE


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Karla. Rest in peace, Luke.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I know he will find those puppies to comfort...

R.I.P handsome guy...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry Karla for your loss of Luke


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Too young....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Karla and Dean and fur family, I am sorry for your loss. GSD's are all great dogs, but every now and then you find that exceptional one which it sounds like Luke was in that group.

RIP Luke.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I cannot ease your pain but know that I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, I know how you feel...
My boy BoBo, my heartdog, is the same age as Luke and has hemangiosarcoma.

Run free handsome Luke and watch over your mom...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Luke, you watch over all those pups and help them find a person who needs them and teach them about squirrels and balls and laps to lie on....your mom loved you very much and is very sad...she had the strength to do what was best for you, even though her heart was breaking.....

today - you passed to the bridge, and my I litter was born - there is an Ix v Wolfstraum to honor your memory





















Karla may the good memories soon fill the emptiness in your heart....
















Lee


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear of Luke's passing. He sounds like a wonderful dog who will be surely missed.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a beautiful tribute to your boy.







Luke.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I went to the page you set up for him, its beautiful. He was beautiful! The path ahead may seem lonely and empty at times, but he will always be right there with you-right in your heart. 
Hugs


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your warm thoughts - you all are great! At the moment, I just want to run. Problem is, no matter which way I turn, which path I take, or how fast I go, my saddened heart will still be with me.

It was with joy and now with sadness that we will be moving to our new home in a few weeks - but I am taking Luke with me. I will spread his ashes and plant a tree in his memory with a candle in each window, nine total, to celebrate each year of life he gave me.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Karla~
My heart aches with yours and in time his memory will bring smiles instead of tears.

All my best to you and Dean!

Run free sweet boy, run free...


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is always hard when we lose a fur baby but the true heart dogs are the hardest to bare. 

Run free special man, there are puppy's at the bridge that need your help and strength until you meet momma again.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. Luke was a stunning dog and obviously bonded to you and well loved by you.

RIP, Luke.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's always very hard to get over our heart dogs. They are so few and so very special. RIP dear Luke, my condolences to you.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Luke.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like he was a very special boy, I'm so sorry, I know that gnawing pain. I hope your wonderful memories and love for him can get you through.







Luke


----------

